# Using Hotkeys in MTC for Rhinestone Editing



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a video to help those using Make The Cut more easily edit rhinestone patterns:

Using Shortcut Keys in MTC 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Sandy, makes want to install MTC & start using it more.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Great video Sandy!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

mfatty500 said:


> Thanks Sandy, makes want to install MTC & start using it more.


You probably want to stick with what you have. MTC is fine for simple designs but for anything beyond that, it can be a bit awkward to use.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

brndagayle said:


> Great video Sandy!!


Thanks, Brenda!!!! Hopefully it'll be of use to some of your Zing owners!


----------

